# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Модуль валют для oс store 2.3

## Nadushkin

Добрый день! Может кто-нибудь может поделиться как добавить в oc store 2.3. валюты. Чтобы в товарах можно было указывать разную валюту, а на сайте она бы выводилась в рублях. Курс пересчитывался бы по курсу ЦБ РФ автоматически. Знаю, что есть разные модули, может у кого-то есть возможность сбросить? Большущее спасибо!

----------

